# Non Correlated Markets



## Sicilian Trader (7 January 2010)

Hi all

Im in the process of looking into a couple of different trading strategies in commodities. I am keen to trade a basket of commodties simultaneously but i am mindful of not chosing a group that are strongly correlated (say 80%+), be it positively or inversely. 

My question to ASF members is as follows - is there are a commodity table displaying correlation that would help me in making these decisions. 

I may not have explained it properly but to those who can help me maybe you suggest other ways i can gauge the desired information.

Or is it merely a case of eyeballs several charts and overlaying them on each other

I might also add that my goal isnt merely ascertained which commodities are uncorrelated, but also FX, indicies, stocks etc 

ieal scenario would be to trade say 8 - 10 markets, all mostly uncorrelated

could be:
5 comm;
3 FX;
2 indicies.

Cheers
ST


----------

